# News Flash! Definitive Boris Johnson Watch Proof



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

First, I want credit for this discovery, as it has been a long sought after inquiry!

I have seen this topic covered way before Boris ever was close to being PM. He has worn the same watch for years and years.

There has been much debate about it being a Patek Calatrava, to other more affordable options. Also, from people who dislike him saying, "who cares", to others who side with him saying "calm down it's a WATCH FORUM!"

The intrigue is that he has had the same watch for so many years, and now we know what it is.

The proof is in, it is a...….

(Some websites for better resolution for the sceptics, haha)

https://www.gq.com/story/boris-johnson-no-deal-brexit

https://www.google.com/search?q=boris+johnson+mediagq&sxsrf=ACYBGNSmQ1mkQFSdDaGnEbsbLDEJa2aTaw:1570682137687&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi_q_z27pDlAhUPW60KHQa6AR8Q_AUIEigC&biw=1280&bih=607#imgrc=_

(Check sites above for better clarity)




























PULSAR Dress Watch.

So, the PM wears a "Seiko."

I love Seiko, and now love the Motherland just a little bit more after "my discovery." :clap:

Please discuss at will and I hope you enjoy this now great solved mystery. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

So he is a man of the people then. Or am I just being cynical again...

:yes:

I bet Rees-Mog has a key wound pocket watch. It would have to be inherited of course, as he has never done a days work in his life.

Jeremy Corben probably disagrees with the idea that we should each have a watch.

Nigel Farage must have a Rolex.

Nicola Sturgeon would have a Dundee made Timex.

Diane Abbott would suit a Franck Muller crazy hours, as numbers in order are not her thing.

Feel free to add more


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

BTW, I'm celebrating my find (which I found a week ago but have been busy) with some bubbly, Churchill style :biggrin:












scottswatches said:


> Nigel Farage must have a Rolex.


 I've actually tried to figure this one out :laughing2dw: , it's not a Rolex!

Not sure if it's "pedigree" or not, LOL!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

rc crown ii said:


> BTW, I'm celebrating my find (which I found a week ago but have been busy) with some bubbly, Churchill style :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bubbly for brekie,how decadent :laugh:


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> Bubbly for brekie,how decadent :laugh:


 Delicious lol

I am in the states though, so not necessarily brekkie, still very decadent :thumbs_up:

I'm a sinner and should be judged your honor :tongue:


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Where are you @Nigelp

I need some Boris support with your lovely vintage Seiko!

Show them that aristocracy is not relevant to all aspects, and that a fitted dress watch exudes class!

I posted myself with my citizen dress watch, but I am afraid it is too new to evoke prominence.

I posted with "bubbly" to invoke Churchill, I hope you do something similar(or better), looking forward to the post!!!

The PM wears a Seiko, So Shall We!!!!!!!

P.S. (I say all this in positivity and not mockery, in case it was viewed in any other way)

Long live Seiko (quality, value, and longevity).


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> So he is a man of the people then. Or am I just being cynical again...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> ...


 Rees-Mogg, who probably has double breasted pyjamas, gets his nanny to wind his pocket watch as he considers it akin to manual work, and that wouldn't do, oh no!!! :laugh:

Ditto those fat Johnson hands



rc crown ii said:


> Delicious lol
> 
> I am in the states though, so not necessarily brekkie, still very decadent :thumbs_up:
> 
> I'm a sinner and should be judged your honor :tongue:


 Nowt wrong with champagne sir, except probably for breakfast. :thumbsup:


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Turpinr said:


> Rees-Mogg, who probably has double breasted pyjamas, gets his nanny to wind his pocket watch as he considers it akin to manual work, and that wouldn't do, oh no!!! :laugh:


 Usually, you pay to talk on a couch,

$$$$$$$ Lay on a couch and profit... I'll have to see what watch he wears :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Nowt wrong with champagne sir, except probably for breakfast.


 Breakfast is fine. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Breakfast is fine. :laughing2dw:


 Oh nooooooo :laugh:


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Breakfast is fine. :laughing2dw:


 Breakfast is fine. :laughing2dw:

Breakfast is fine. :laughing2dw:

Breakfast is fine. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Oh nooooooo :laugh:


 Try it.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Try it.


 It's tempting.

Given the choice between a bottle or 2 of Pink Laurent Perrier and a 2-10 shift in a factory, the former sounds a wee bit more attractive.


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Turpinr said:


> It's tempting.
> 
> Given the choice between a bottle or 2 of Pink Laurent Perrier and a 2-10 shift in a factory, the former sounds a wee bit more attractive.


 Yes it does, I am working from home today, that Perrier sounds delicious...

Can you send me the former and take the latter :laughing2dw:

:thumbs_up:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

rc crown ii said:


> Yes it does, I am working from home today, that Perrier sounds delicious...
> 
> Can you send me the former and take the latter :laughing2dw:
> 
> :thumbs_up:


 Yeah it's my favourite.

I've had a few bottles over the summer in different country beer gardens.

Got to enjoy the moment, what.

On the other hand, I hate work.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

A quick online search suggests Churchill drank 42000 bottles of champagne in his lifetime. That's quite a feat not least when he drank so much other stuff as well - throw in a serious cigar smoking habit and it's a wonder he managed to achieve anything worthy of the history books.



Turpinr said:


> Yeah it's my favourite.
> 
> I've had a few bottles over the summer in different country beer gardens.
> 
> ...


 Lol - hate work love champagne, I'll send you your own pair of double breasted pyjamas and a top hat :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Michael Gove is probably Britains puniest man so I doubt he could lift a Gents automatic and would probably struggle with a quartz, so what could he wear ?









Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I bet Rees-Mog has a key wound pocket watch. It would have to be inherited of course, as he has never done a days work in his life.


 I am sure he would think it much too modern... But could I point out that even if he hasn't done a days work he is the third lowest claiming MP in the house of commons.

Concerning the PMs watch it looks like most the gold plating has come off it.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

An MP I know personally owns two watches and wears both often. Both gifts. One cost about £50 and the other about £3000. I wonder what that says about her !?

The only other MP I know personally actually does own and does wear a pocket watch as his daily wearer when on Commons Business. I have not spoken/seen to him for a while so don't know if he also has a wrist watch but the pocket watch was a family heirloom and although not worth a fortune, is worth a fair bit I would suspect in case metals alone.

Some of my local MPs over the years ( that I don't know, but have had occasion to meet ) appeared to be wearing "old favourites" , certainly nothing pricey with the exception of one rather notorious chap who came to a business forum I was attending wearing a "hell of a nice" watch..... He talked utter sh1te for an hour then left. A few months later I assume he was popping said timepiece into a manilla envelope stamped "HMP Services".


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> wonder what that says about her !?


 Show off :biggrin:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

rc crown ii said:


> Show off :biggrin:


 :laugh: .... I think its pretty cool that she wears both and bought neither herself ....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

rc crown ii said:


> Where are you @Nigelp
> 
> I need some Boris support with your lovely vintage Seiko!
> 
> ...


 Im wearing a 1979, 1981 issue Seiko PGA players watch Atlanta Classic. From the years played at the Atlanta Country Club, all the way from Marietta Georgia, stay well my friend. :yes:


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Nigelp said:


> Im wearing a 1979, 1981 issue Seiko PGA players watch Atlanta Classic. From the years played at the Atlanta Country Club, all the way from Marietta Georgia, stay well my friend. :yes:


 Sounds magnificent my friend,

Keep it classy!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

wrenny1969 said:


> Lol - hate work love champagne, I'll send you your own pair of double breasted pyjamas and a top hat :laughing2dw:


 And a decent bottle of proper Fizz while you are at it

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:



rc crown ii said:


>


 I doubt very much if Churchill drank any of the cheap Mousolini Tallie stuff.

:biggrin:


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

BondandBigM said:


> wrenny1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol - hate work love champagne, I'll send you your own pair of double breasted pyjamas and a top hat :laughing2dw:
> ...


 He didn't, but if he stopped at my store at midnight home from a conference, he would have :biggrin:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

rc crown ii said:


> Usually, you pay to talk on a couch,
> 
> $$$$$$$ Lay on a couch and profit... I'll have to see what watch he wears :laughing2dw:


 He's thinking about last seasons champions league final, happy memories.

Im sure I saw him on queens drive with a Mo Salah shirt on.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

rc crown ii said:


> First, I want credit for this discovery, as it has been a long sought after inquiry!


 Well done that man! I had always assumed it was a calatrava.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

ZenArcade said:


> He's thinking about last seasons champions league final, happy memories.
> 
> Im sure I saw him on queens drive with a Mo Salah shirt on.


 Ian Rush is his real hero


----------

